# Just a Question...



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 16, 2007)

In the Mini Stats box it says SMF has 6400+ members, but when I looked at the Members List it says there are 5400+. 

Anyone know why there's a difference?


----------



## smokincowboy (Nov 16, 2007)

Mi. football team counted them hehehehe Go bucs (sorry i couldn't resist )


----------

